# Homemade pto trencher wheel



## taylorlambert (Jul 4, 2010)

I thought I might post a few pics of my homemade pto wheel trencher I builts a few years ago. I do a little bit of side work with myh equipment and like to tinker. I was putting in few landscaping rocks on a clean up site and a fellow there was intalling an invisible fence. He had a little gas trencher/edger he rented but it was worn out. Finally the engine swarmed and he and an over zealous college ball player were hammering it in with a set of sharp shooter shovels. 

I hate to sound lazy but I hate shovels and shoveling. I talked tothe man andtold him if we got rained out I would build a trencher. They tried a subsoiler but it was making a mess with the chunky backfill. We got rained out and I went to the shop. I took an old JD cotton picker gear box and mahined the bearing/and gear hub for a smooth shaft. I had a 3/8ths plate I had cut out with my tableburner to make a saw head for a past project. I made it fit the hub and then welded tiller tines to te outer edge. I made the frame and the wheel guard and a bolted the gb on. 

It cuts a trench 5 inches wide and 10 inches deep. It leaves a fine 1 inchlayer of dirt in the bottom and throws the rest up and out to the sideof the trench. I have a crumber bar that I can put on it and cleans it all out. The next day I took it out to the job with my little tractor and I got laughed at. The ball player said he could out dig me. I started on the back of the house and went rest of the way round in about 10 minutes and he was only 5 feet from his start.

http://i471.photobucket.com/albums/rr78/tumblebugtaylor/1000840.jpg. 
http://i471.photobucket.com/albums/rr78/tumblebugtaylor/1000842.jpg
http://i471.photobucket.com/albums/rr78/tumblebugtaylor/1000845.jpg
http://i471.photobucket.com/albums/rr78/tumblebugtaylor/1000847.jpg


----------



## Nica (Oct 3, 2009)

Good job...I love those kind of projects.


----------



## taylorlambert (Jul 4, 2010)

Thanks its not pretty as i like to uild things but has trenched over a mile and ahalf in its life time. I want to build one for my Skidsteer loader one day. I use it alot to trench for leggy mater plants.


----------



## Bluecometk (Jun 20, 2009)

Nice Job! Your trencher doesnt have to look, it just has to do. That kind of thinking and doing will show up those college degrees every time.


Just my opinions
Bluecometk


----------



## Windy in Kansas (Jun 16, 2002)

BCS two wheeled tractors have an attachment available that is called a mini-trencher. It cuts a 2 inch wide slot 6 inches deep to install turf sprinkler systems. I didn't know they were even available until I saw one in a rental store. 

I would like to have a one-tine rototiller to clean till a slot in cover crops/heavy mulch for planting into. Multivator makes multi-head units but the narrowest cuts a 7 inch slot. Don't think I'd want that wide as you would have more weed growth. Sort of like no-till planting but into a bare slot instead.


----------



## taylorlambert (Jul 4, 2010)

It would be easy to do just turn over the gear boxto get a forward rotation o nthe tines to make a one tine tiller. I made something similar one time with an old golf cart axle on the pto of a tractor and lift. welded the diff up and made an adapter to put 2 tiller tine sets on it. The man i built it for used it to edge beds of tiger lillies.


----------



## springvalley (Jun 23, 2009)

I think it`s pretty cool.>Thanks Marc


----------



## Txrider (Jun 25, 2010)

taylorlambert said:


> I thought I might post a few pics of my homemade pto wheel trencher I builts a few years ago. I do a little bit of side work with myh equipment and like to tinker. I was putting in few landscaping rocks on a clean up site and a fellow there was intalling an invisible fence. He had a little gas trencher/edger he rented but it was worn out. Finally the engine swarmed and he and an over zealous college ball player were hammering it in with a set of sharp shooter shovels.
> 
> I hate to sound lazy but I hate shovels and shoveling. I talked tothe man andtold him if we got rained out I would build a trencher. They tried a subsoiler but it was making a mess with the chunky backfill. We got rained out and I went to the shop. I took an old JD cotton picker gear box and mahined the bearing/and gear hub for a smooth shaft. I had a 3/8ths plate I had cut out with my tableburner to make a saw head for a past project. I made it fit the hub and then welded tiller tines to te outer edge. I made the frame and the wheel guard and a bolted the gb on.
> 
> ...


Great idea.

Sounds like a great way to reuse an old rusted out brushhog too, weld up a frame turn the gear 90 degrees and make the trencher wheel... In fact I think I'll do just that...


----------

